# MàJ ratée de SOS disque



## vincent absous (28 Mai 2001)

Bonjour, 
étant repassé quelques heures sous 9.1, j'ai fait les diverses mises à jour logicielles proposées. Toutes ont fonctionné, sauf celle de SOS disque qui échoue. Est-ce que d'autres ont eu le même souci ?

------------------
G4 Cube 450, Apple display 17", ADSL, et p'têt bientôt un zoli iBook...


----------



## roro (28 Mai 2001)

comme je n'en ai pas besoin, je ne l'ai pas DL. Si cette nouvelle version de SOS disque t'est indispensable, essaye de le DL depuis le site d'Apple.


----------



## RUDI (28 Mai 2001)

Bonsoir !

J'ai exactement le même symptôme que toi. Je l'ai downloadé par la mise à jour logiciels, il s'installe mais dès que je relance la mise à jour logiciels, SOS disque réapparait !

En revanche, quand tu vérifies les versions de SOS Disque, il semble que nous ayons la dernière version.

Bref, y'a un petit bug quelque part mais sans gravité de toute évidence.

PS: tu serais pas connecté à NOOS des fois ??


----------



## touba (28 Mai 2001)

pareil pour moi... chargé à coup d'ADSL wanadoo...


----------



## vincent absous (28 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RUDI:
*Bonsoir !

J'ai exactement le même symptôme que toi. Je l'ai downloadé par la mise à jour logiciels, il s'installe mais dès que je relance la mise à jour logiciels, SOS disque réapparait !

En revanche, quand tu vérifies les versions de SOS Disque, il semble que nous ayons la dernière version.

Bref, y'a un petit bug quelque part mais sans gravité de toute évidence.

PS: tu serais pas connecté à NOOS des fois ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Chez moi, un messsage apparaît et me dit que l'installation a échoué et que je dois consulter l'historique, que je ne parviens pas à trouver d'ailleurs (il n'est pas dans documents)
Je vérifierai si j'ai la nouvelle version intallée quand mêm la prochaine fois que je passerais ous 9.1

Sinon, non, pas de NOOS, donc pas de pb de proxy, suis sous Wanadoo, toutes les autres màj passent sans pb (on ne peut pas avoir toutes les emmerdes du monde non plus)


------------------
G4 Cube 450, Apple display 17", ADSL, et p'têt bientôt un zoli iBook...


----------



## JackSim (28 Mai 2001)

Pareil sur mon iMac sous Mac OS 9.0.4, il trouve la mise à jour, l'installe (l'application S.O.S Disque est bien installée) mais le Tableau de bord la signale toujours comme mise à jour à effectuer.

Il y avait aussi un problème similaire lorsqu'il voulait installer une màj d'Outlook 4 alors que la version 5 était présente sur le disque.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Benji (1 Juin 2001)

j ai le meme probleme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bug !


----------



## touba (2 Juin 2001)

benji... t'as l'air content que ça marche pas pour toi aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon faut faire quoi là ? un feedback ? oui mais c'est quoi un feedback ?

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## Cricri (3 Juin 2001)

Moi je ne veux pas de cette mise à jour puisque c'est la même version que celle qui est déjà sur mon disque...


----------



## touba (3 Juin 2001)

c'est super cricri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## Cricri (3 Juin 2001)

ouais ça fait con comme déclaration, mais tout un sujet sur un tableau de bord qui hallucine


----------



## SergeD (3 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Montale51:
* Chez moi, un messsage apparaît et me dit que l'installation a échoué et que je dois consulter l'historique, que je ne parviens pas à trouver d'ailleurs (il n'est pas dans documents)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'historique des mises à jour se trouve dans le fichier "historiques MÀJ de logiciels" dans le dossier préférences. Mais ne s'ouvre pas avec simple text.


----------



## JackSim (4 Juin 2001)

L'historique est accessible directement depuis le Tableau de bord de mise à jour (article "Afficher l'historique" du menu "Mettre à jour").


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## SergeD (4 Juin 2001)

Merci, je devrais explorer les menus plus souvent.
Question annexe, lorsque je veux poster, je dois taper mon nom et mon mot de passe, il y a quelques temps c'était automatique. J'accepte les cookies sans restriction. Pourquoi ce changement?
Serge


----------



## JackSim (4 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SergeD:
*Question annexe, lorsque je veux poster, je dois taper mon nom et mon mot de passe, il y a quelques temps c'était automatique. J'accepte les cookies sans restriction. Pourquoi ce changement?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il faut aller dans les préférences et réautoriser le navigateur à garder les cookies plus longtemps qu'une seule session.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## SergeD (4 Juin 2001)

Merci, je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences de IE, mais les cookies sont gardés très longtemps. J'ai executé les préférences de MacGénération et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. j'avais fait un peu de ménage il y a quelques jours.
Serge


----------



## Benji (5 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*benji... t'as l'air content que ça marche pas pour toi aussi !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c lourd, mais ca m empeche pas de dormir


----------



## CHAUCRIN (6 Juin 2001)

Sous Mac OS9.04,si je consulte l'historique MAJ logiciels,la MAJ SOS Disque apparait comme "réussie",alors que dans le tableau de bord MAJ logiciels,elle reste à faire.Ce ne doit pas être bien grave car sans répercussions visibles.

------------------


----------



## jduffas (12 Juin 2001)

meme probleme...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2001)

Même problème. En plus moi j'ai une mise à jour programme interne i-mac qui s'affiche tout le temps alors qu'elle n'est destinée qu'aux i-Mac avec lecteur de DVD


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2001)

Personnellement et sans vouloir vous influencer, j'ai pu télécharger la MàJ 8.6 de SOS Disque il y a quelques mois. Puis celle-ci a disparu du site d'Apple Software Update.

Et vous vous en êtes à quelle version exactement ?

SF.
---Le mac à fleurs, ça peut se mettre au balcon---


----------



## vincent absous (18 Juin 2001)

Tiens, hier j'ai refait une recherche dans MàJ logicielle, on ne m'a plus proposé de faire cette MàJ.

------------------
G4 Cube 450, Apple display 17", ADSL, et p'têt bientôt un zoli iBook...


----------



## Bernard53 (18 Juin 2001)

La dernière version de SOS Disque (8.6.1) est ici : http://asu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/artnum/n12228  mais la version précédente (8.6) n'a pas disparu de chez Apple pour autant elle est là : http://asu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/artnum/n11930 

Salutations.


----------



## vincent absous (20 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bernard53:
*La dernière version de SOS Disque (8.6.1) est ici : http://asu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/artnum/n12228  mais la version précédente (8.6) n'a pas disparu de chez Apple pour autant elle est là : http://asu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/artnum/n11930 

Salutations.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce que je voulais dire avec mon messag précédent ce n'était pas que je recehrchais cette mise à jour qui est déjà sur mon disque dur. Tout l'objet du fil est d'ailleurs là. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que le bug semble avoir maintenant disparu ;-)


------------------
G4 Cube 450, Apple display 17", ADSL, et p'têt bientôt un zoli iBook...


----------

